# Free Snowboarding Gear



## FreeSnowboardin (Oct 14, 2011)

FreeSnowboarding – Ma and Pa shop
Snowboarding Gear by FreeSnowboarding on Etsy

can make pants custom, skinny, baggy, baggy waist/skinny leg(harem cut).
More Oversized Hoodies coming soon

Thanks for any support, we are just getting started
for riders by riders


----------



## ThaDoctor (Nov 9, 2010)

Im no hater by any means, aside from the shameless first post self promotion. The crotch on your pants starts at the knee, if i wanted to look like i shit my shelf i would become a ******.:dunno:


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

SPAM - nobody reply to this fool/bot


----------



## FreeSnowboardin (Oct 14, 2011)

appreciate any feedback, we can do them as a straight skinny or(regular fit).. Just thinking outside the box for new styles. Also just trying to get out there as a small company


----------



## FreeSnowboardin (Oct 14, 2011)

ouch, not spam, small company looking to the snowboard community for support. 
we make our own product... most is made overseas in a factory. not by riders..

respect for any feedback good or bad


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

FreeSnowboardin said:


> most is made overseas in a factory. not by riders..


Is this supposed to be a good thing?


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

FreeSnowboardin said:


> ouch, not spam, small company looking to the snowboard community for support.
> we make our own product... most is made overseas in a factory. not by riders..
> 
> respect for any feedback good or bad


change your name


----------



## FreeSnowboardin (Oct 14, 2011)

not a good thing having large runs of everything overseas, thats why me and my wife decided to start making outerwear. Nothing in stone about the company, really just the begining for us. But we can make anything any way, skinny, baggy, because we make everything out of our studio in Canada. We are both long time riders.. and work in clothing construction,fashion.

this gives us the luxury to change anything about ourselfs cause we are making smaller runs of our product. 

again appreciate any feedback good or bad


----------



## jpmylittlepwny (Feb 26, 2011)

misleading thread title is misleading.


----------



## ScottVD (Jan 19, 2011)

Boy, tough crowd here..


----------



## Yes Officer (Sep 1, 2011)

Who cares what everyone else says. Sure your thread title is misleading, but understandably so. Good luck with your venture bro.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Agreed. Horrible name. Not sure if that was intentionally done or not though. I'm leaning towards intentional to draw more attention lol.

Anyway, good luck.


----------



## FreeSnowboardin (Oct 14, 2011)

Just trying to get our name out. Appreciate any feedback, we took the comments into consideration and came back with some new product,
More hoodies,beenies, face mask/warmers, and womens gear coming soon.


----------



## FreeSnowboardin (Oct 14, 2011)

more new gear online, more coming soon after the birth of our son! Including kids and womens wear


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Making snow clothes up in Canada? Do you know the Routh's?

Check out the one piece face masks Volcom is making, great design and might be a good place to start. Your gangster masks are really well made, i like the fleece backing. The camo one looks great. The thing for me is, velcro closures come apart in wet/cy conditions. I keep my face covered out of necessity, as I run cold.

Nice Etsy store too. Change the name.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

FreeSnowboardin said:


> FreeSnowboarding – Ma and Pa shop
> Snowboarding Gear by FreeSnowboarding on Etsy
> 
> can make pants custom, skinny, baggy, baggy waist/skinny leg(harem cut).
> ...


Some nice stuff there. Harem pants = no no. That shit was done when MC Hammer became a car salesman. 

Some of your stuff looks alright though, I especially like a few of the beanies. Would like to see some in Crochet, and a different/normal cut hoodies (not half thuggie ones). Check out Bandit Crew from NZ, they do some nice face masks as well.






ThaDoctor said:


> if i wanted to look like i shit my shelf i would become a ******.:dunno:


Wouldnt it just be easier to actually shit your pants?


----------



## BusaLouie (Oct 20, 2011)

Damn I was born in the early 80's but what the hell are Harem pants? Them things are funny lookin hahaha!!! People really wear pants like that?!!


----------



## FreeSnowboardin (Oct 14, 2011)

LOL, not exactly the hammer version. Basically we just dropped down the ass in the pant to give a baggy look. We did it to a skinny pant so that it just looks like most people wear their pants in the park anyway. Low. Not all do, but we are making pants for the ones that do. trying to build off the skinny look that hit snowboarding the past few years. Also the pants go well with longer skinny jackets.

If we don’t try new looks, we will just get lost among all the rest… I Welcome any suggestions towards new product
How often do riders actually have imput on the direction of a new company threw a forum


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

BusaLouie said:


> Damn I was born in the early 80's but what the hell are Harem pants? Them things are funny lookin hahaha!!! People really wear pants like that?!!


Well, performers did, I think the rest of us normals that were about realised the folly of their ways and stuck with our normal clothing.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Whoa that's awesome! Man I was just telling my spouse how hard it is to get non china made snowboard clothing these days... for these reasons. Props but ya kinda weird with the title of the thread. You need some marketing help. If you ever want some help let me know I do that for a living! 

BTW I pmed you on etsy a couple questions about your stuff.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

FreeSnowboardin said:


> LOL, not exactly the hammer version. Basically we just dropped down the ass in the pant to give a baggy look. We did it to a skinny pant so that it just looks like most people wear their pants in the park anyway. Low. Not all do, but we are making pants for the ones that do. trying to build off the skinny look that hit snowboarding the past few years. Also the pants go well with longer skinny jackets.
> 
> If we don’t try new looks, we will just get lost among all the rest… I Welcome any suggestions towards new product
> How often do riders actually have imput on the direction of a new company threw a forum


I realise the need to get your product out there and viewable. The fact with the snow industry is that, fashions change alot season to season. Some of those fashions are terrible (imo), you see them coming and can't wait to see them gone (pants around the knees and hoodies that come down to the knee are but two examples).

I guess what I am saying is, you dont necessarily need to chase the fashions, because if you make a great product, that is durable, functional, aesthetically pleasing, and priced well, you will be on the money. You know that though already I am sure.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

fattrav said:


> I realise the need to get your product out there and viewable. The fact with the snow industry is that, fashions change alot season to season. Some of those fashions are terrible (imo), you see them coming and can't wait to see them gone (pants around the knees and hoodies that come down to the knee are but two examples).
> 
> I guess what I am saying is, you dont necessarily need to chase the fashions, because if you make a great product, that is durable, functional, aesthetically pleasing, and priced well, you will be on the money. You know that though already I am sure.


Well tell that to the freeskiers. 

They do have the market on etsy snowboarding pants, these are the only other ones I could find :laugh:.

I agree if I was starting off, try to be more neutral to appeal to the masses first. The crotch thing is a little weird. Looks like someone took a dump in em.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Jenzo said:


> Well tell that to the freeskiers.
> 
> They do have the market on etsy snowboarding pants, these are the only other ones I could find :laugh:.
> 
> I agree if I was starting off, try to be more neutral to appeal to the masses first. The crotch thing is a little weird. Looks like someone took a dump in em.


Shinny vinyl DOWN pants? Wow, cheesy.

Marketing is hard even for the big boys.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Sick-Pow said:


> Shinny vinyl DOWN pants? Wow, cheesy.
> 
> Marketing is hard even for the big boys.


The best marketing is word of mouth when it comes to small shops. People do want made in NA stuff that's for sure. It's very hard to make money though because the cost of materials and the time but many would be willing to pay a bit more to have a non China made item I am sure.


----------



## FreeSnowboardin (Oct 14, 2011)

Appreciate the feedback good and bad. 
We started with this pant, and have two more pants coming soon. Reg fit, and Skinny stretch. 

Our baby is due anyday, So we are on pause for about3 weeks, then we are hitting it hard with lots of new product both baggy and skinny.

Be sure to check out the face masks, beanies and hoodies.… 
can't beat the prices


----------



## BusaLouie (Oct 20, 2011)

fattrav said:


> Well, performers did, I think the rest of us normals that were about realised the folly of their ways and stuck with our normal clothing.


2 Legit, 2 Legit to quit!!


----------



## FreeSnowboardin (Oct 14, 2011)

Womens wear up now check it out if you have a second!


----------



## FreeSnowboardin (Oct 14, 2011)

Lots of new gear up just in time for riding season! Also we are looking to sponsor our first riders. Just free gear at this point, but we want our riders to develop with our company. Looking to sponsor one male and one female from ontario for a promo video we are shooting in Jan. 

Contact 
[email protected]


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

FreeSnowboardin said:


> for riders by riders


If only I had a dollar for every time I've heard a new brand say that.....


----------



## RogueStatus (Aug 15, 2011)

Can you guys make custom face mask ? if so what's the process and details ?


----------



## FreeSnowboardin (Oct 14, 2011)

good point a lot of companies claim to be for riders by riders, but their product is made overseas. We actually make everything.

Yes we can make custom face masks! we can make anything you need for riding custom,just tell us what you want here:

Snowboarding Gear by FreeSnowboarding on Etsy

or at [email protected]


----------



## FreeSnowboardin (Oct 14, 2011)

Lots of new gear online now! feedback welcome


----------



## FreeSnowboardin (Oct 14, 2011)

end of season sale! check us out if you haven't seen our gear recently! lots of new stuff


----------



## FreeSnowboardin (Oct 14, 2011)

We are back this season, but have relocated to Vancouver! Lots of new gear coming soon, so check back throughout the season


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

i saw snowboard pants for 150 dollars listed on your website, but it doesnt actually tell me the waterproff rating for them...


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> i saw snowboard pants for 150 dollars listed on your website, but it doesnt actually tell me the waterproff rating for them...


You would actually consider wearing these!?
I mean I am generally not judgemental, but those are truly hideous...


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

no, no ******* way, but i was just pointing out that they dont state the waterprofness of it. Like 20k or something. If that is spelled correct, ill be damned


----------



## chandler (Dec 1, 2010)

ScottVD said:


> Boy, tough crowd here..


My exact thoughts haha


----------



## FreeSnowboardin (Oct 14, 2011)

10 000 mm waterproof and 8 000 g breathability, we make all our gear in our studio, so we can use more expensive materiels upon request. That is only one style of pants we make, check out our hoodies, t shirts, face masks, beenies, and of course pants. Jackets coming this season, along with a ton of new gear all made in our vancouver based studio.
I beleive we are one of the only places in north america you can get custom orders. So if you ever wanted to design your own gear, contact us, 100% positive reviews on our site from past customers

thanks for the feedback, positive and negative


----------



## sk8_choco21 (Sep 8, 2011)

Some of your stuff is pretty sick, I think everyone is in agreeance about the pants though, the crotch is pretty wack, otherwise the look of that material is pretty sick. But I'm with the other guy who said it, definitely try to appeal to a larger group when first starting out, then when you have your little niche, you can do whatever pleases you.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

K, your stuff is made in Vancouver, but is there a shop in Vancouver that I can walk into & browse?

TT


----------



## FreeSnowboardin (Oct 14, 2011)

working on getting our gear in shops for this season. Talking with couple shops right now, so I will keep you posted here with the shops you can view our goods as soon as it is confirmed.

Thanks for the interest


----------



## FreeSnowboardin (Oct 14, 2011)

new products online, two for one face masks.. double sided for two looks in one price. appreciate all the support and feedback


----------



## FreeSnowboardin (Oct 14, 2011)

new jackets online just in time for the season, check them out


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm sorry but those pants look ridiculous.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

The model is cute and has a nice rack, maybe model the beanies in a bikini....


----------



## FreeSnowboardin (Oct 14, 2011)

I'lll see if my wife is interested lol
new pants coming this season, check out the jackets!


----------



## FreeSnowboardin (Oct 14, 2011)

lots of new gear online just in time for the season!


----------



## FreeSnowboardin (Oct 14, 2011)

website online, tons of new gear this season and we continue making custom order outerwear.

Your website name


----------



## gstar7 (Dec 18, 2012)

stop hating on the man trying to make a living. the title isnt misleading. its just a business strategy. they are actually giving away free gear if you purchase something. 2for1 deals. read before you haters bash the guy trying to make a honest living.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

gstar7 said:


> stop hating on the man trying to make a living. the title isnt misleading. its just a business strategy. they are actually giving away free gear if you purchase something. 2for1 deals. read before you haters bash the guy trying to make a honest living.


That title is misleading and while it is a business strategy, it's a crappy one. I can literally write an entire essay on the psychology of selling and why this is bad, but just trust me, it's a really bad idea to try to bait and switch using marketing tactics like this.

If you want to know why this is really bad, go read 'To Sell Is Human' by Daniel Pink. It'll run you through the differences in used car salesman tactics that used to work and why those stupid sales tactics don't work well in todays business world.

Also, I have nothing against someone trying to make a living in snowboarding, but this guy keeps bumping his own thread with one sentence ads without contributing anything... more crappy marketing tactics.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Jed said:


> Also, I have nothing against someone trying to make a living in snowboarding, but this guy keeps bumping his own thread with one sentence ads without contributing anything... more crappy marketing tactics.


Good point. I checked his posting history and it's mostly CPR posts on this thread.

OP, please refer to http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/51207-posting-surveys-advertising.html

We like to support snowboarding-related businesses, but we have _paid_ advertisers and it's not fair to them to let someone use this as a _free_ advert site.


----------



## FreeSnowboardin (Oct 14, 2011)

Me and my wife make all our product ourselves inhouse and we never make an item more then 10 times. Our idea is to free the industry of the few large companies controlling it, offering more individual custom type apparel. Thus the name Free Snowboarding Gear. Free of large scale oversea production. 

I welcome feedback, positive or negative, but one thing you can’t argue is our quality. We have had 100% positive feedback on all items sold and are the only company doing custom outerwear. If you want something or have an idea we can make it.
We are just two riders starting a company looking for support from other riders.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

None of that is at issue. Just asking you to not gratuitously bump a thread just to keep your business visible. You'd be better off putting your webpage in your sig and just posting relevant member-type posts. If you're snowboarders this shouldn't be hard. We're all addicts, right? 

On another subject, personally I agree with Jed about the "free" comment. Granted it's a perfectly legitimate business strategy, but some strategies go over better than others. Ask Rogers Communications about their "negative billing" business strategy a few years ago. They added in a for-fee service to existing customers without getting permission, with the rationale that customers could "opt out". Completely legal, but the shitstorm was so big that they ended up losing customers entirely, and they probably had customers opt out that would have taken the service if it was offered the normal way. From a PR point of view it was a disaster, and I'm pretty sure people lost their jobs over it.

On the other hand, "Buy one get one free" is more candid and I'd bet that it'll attract the same number of sales.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Came to this thread expecting some sort of freebie. :icon_scratch: 2 for 1 is 50% off (as long as you buy two) nothing free about that!


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

Interesting that OP further promoted himself in the latest post rather than viewing the rules and explaining why he didn't abide by them.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

hktrdr said:


> You would actually consider wearing these!?
> I mean I am generally not judgemental, but those are truly hideous...


Believe it or not, that's pretty much the trend now.

The hip-hop dance kids (there are 2 studios in town) are all wearing sagging skinnys.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Extremo said:


> Believe it or not, that's pretty much the trend now.
> 
> The hip-hop dance kids (there are 2 studios in town) are all wearing sagging skinnys.


Oh god, they look like the guy crapped himself. I'm so glad there are no hip-hop dance studios in Calgary. And if there are they keep really quiet about it. More likely to get a line dancing studio here but at least country fans know how to wear jeans properly! :dizzy:


----------

